# Blutiger Anfänger bittet um Rat und Unterstützung. Kurz: Hilfe! :)



## AlexandricusMaximus (10. Mai 2016)

*Blutiger Anfänger bittet um Rat und Unterstützung. Kurz: Hilfe! *

Liebe Community, 

ich habe mich gerade neu angemeldet, weil ich mit meinem Latein am Ende bin und hoffe, hier einige qualifizierte Meinungen und Antworten zu erhalten, 
die mir das Leben arg erleichtern könnten! 
Keine Sorge, ich bleibe kein toter Name in diesem Forum, ich werde mich so gut es eben geht einbringen! 

Folgendes Problem: Mein Laptop ist kaputt gegangen und ich werde mir jetzt endlich einen Standrechner zulegen. Ich bin weder ein großer Spieler 
noch mache ich andere extrem anspruchsvolles mit meinem Computer. [Für Geisteswissenschaftler reicht sogar OpenOffice]. 
Trotzdem spiele ich gerne mal ein bisschen AoE, LoL, möchte demnächst Overwatch ausprobieren und vielleicht noch das ein oder andere Spiel. 

Dazu suchte ich mir jetzt bei AGANDO einen Rechner aus und erweiterte ihn um ein paar Komponenten, von denen ich gehört hatte, sie seien 
vielleicht ganz ratsam. 
Da ich davon allerdings an sich sehr wenig Ahnung habe, weiß ich gar nicht ob die Teile so miteinander harmonieren, oder überhaupt funktionieren und
ob diese im Zusammenspiel dann meinen "Anforderungen" gerecht werden. 
Wichtig ist mir, dass ich zumindest League of Legends relativ Ruckelfrei mit 30 fp/s spielen kann, keine Probleme haben mal ein YouTube Video zu öffnen, 
auch die neuen Spiele zumindest ausprobieren zu können und er sollte nicht so laut sein, dass ich mir jedes mal Sorgen mache ob das Ding nicht doch 
gleich Richtung Mond abhebt. 

Ursprungsmodell war folgendes: AGANDO Shop - Gaming-PC Komplettpaket AGANDO agua 4361x4 Gamers Edition AGANDO agua 4361x4 Gamers Ed. 108498
Verändert wurden: 

Netzteil: *Von* 400 Watt Silent Netzteil *Zu *Xilence XP600R6 600 Watt Netzteil (80+)
Prozessor: *Von* AMD FX-4300 4x 3.8GHz *Zu*                     AMD FX-6300 6x 3.5GHz
Grafikkarte:                     *Von *Nvidia GeForce GT610 2048MB *Zu*                     AMD Radeon R7 360 2GB, XFX Core Ed.

Ich weiß, ich verlange nicht wenig von euch und ich Danke jedem, der sich damit auseinandersetzt um mein kleines Gamerherz höher schlagen zu lassen. 
Eine Kaufempfehlung / eine Abratung würden mir sehr weiterhelfen bzw. natürlich Tipps, was ich verändern sollte, ist es zu gut, zu schlecht, ich glaube ihr wisst was ich meine. Für Nachfragen stehe ich natürlich mit allem was ich weiß zur Verfügung!!! Vielleicht hat jemand auch schon Erfahrungen mit Agando-shop gemacht? Im Internet streiten sich da die Meinungen .. 
Ich würde euch ja ein Bier für Eure Hilfe ausgeben, aber das wird virtuell ganz schön schwer. 

Deswegen hoffe ich, ein ganz großes Danke reichen euch aus! 



Liebe Grüße, 
Alex

#sorryforthelongpostimagineapotato


----------



## Alisis1990 (10. Mai 2016)

Hmm also ich würde beim Netzteil lieber zu einem BeQuiet! Power 450w greifen. Niemals am Netzteil sparen weil das die Komponente ist die man quasi nie tauscht.

Aber 450w sollte bei einem vernünftigen NT wie diesem von beQuiet reichen. Der fx ist bei deinen Ansprüchen und für sehr wenig Geld eine gute CPU.

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich evtl etwas aufpassen. Sie reicht halt für die meisten Spiele mit niedriger bis Mittler detailstufe in Full HD aber 2gb Speicher sind heutzutage leider nicht mehr so richtig zeitgemäß.

Da ich aber nicht weiß was du ausgeben willst/kannst könnte man die schon kaufen. Aber eine r7 370 mit 4gb würde rein von der technischen Seite etwas mehr Sinn machen.

Mittlerweile sind wir hier ja in den gehobenen Klassen schon so weit das wir mehr als 4gb Speicher auf der Grafikkarte haben wollen ^.^

Wenn du mit dem PC viel im wk dows arbeitest würde auch eine ssd Sinn machen. Ich habe in letzter Zeit viel Geld in mein System gesteckt aber nichts hat so viel gebracht wie eine 120gb ssd fürs Betriebssystem. Die 50€ sind immer sehr sehr gut angelegt. Glaub mir du wirst das nicht mehr missen wollen! Ich würde sogar so weit gehen und sagen: lieber an der graka sparen und da nächstes Jahr ne neue holen als auf eine ssd zu verzichten.

Aber ja keine gt 610 kaufen, die kann echt garnix  als Vergleich die mittelklasse befindet sich ca bei der gtx 960 (4gb!!) bzw r9 380(4gb!!) Nur damit du weißt in welcher leistungsregion sich eine r7 360 bewegt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vonKroete (10. Mai 2016)

Die Geräuschentwicklung sollte dann aber auch so bleiben, da muss man wahrscheinlich schon auf hochwertige Komponenten achten. ERfahrungsgemäß wird ein Rechner mit der Zeit einfach immer lauter und wärmer.


----------



## Golgomaph (10. Mai 2016)

Bist du dir sicher, dass du den PC nicht selber bauen möchtest?

Mit Tastatur und Maus etc. , was ja beim Selbstzusammenbau nicht mit inbegriffen ist, würdest du eventuell nicht billiger wegkommen, allerdings hättest du eine größere Auswahl was Hardware angeht. Mit einer GTX 750Ti und einem FX8350 wärst du vielleicht besser gerüstet, vor allem was Overwatch angeht. Du musst den Rechner halt nach dem aufwendigsten Spiel zusammenstellen, welches du darauf zocken willst. AoE oder LoL brauchen beide extrem wenig Leistung, bei Overwatch sieht´s aber anders aus.


----------



## Alisis1990 (10. Mai 2016)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass du den PC nicht selber bauen möchtest?
> 
> Mit Tastatur und Maus etc. , was ja beim Selbstzusammenbau nicht mit inbegriffen ist, würdest du eventuell nicht billiger wegkommen, allerdings hättest du eine größere Auswahl was Hardware angeht. Mit einer GTX 750Ti und einem FX8350 wärst du vielleicht besser gerüstet, vor allem was Overwatch angeht. Du musst den Rechner halt nach dem aufwendigsten Spiel zusammenstellen, welches du darauf zocken willst. AoE oder LoL brauchen beide extrem wenig Leistung, bei Overwatch sieht´s aber anders aus.


Ja deswegen hätte ich auch zur r9 370 gegriffen.

Aber Golgomaph hat vollkommen recht.
Es ist in der Regel Preiswerter das System selber zusammen zu bauen. Und du bist nicht an das gebunden was I ein Shop dir jetzt anbietet oder nicht. 

Was ist denn so deine Schmerzgrenze für das System?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2016)

also, ich würde das anders machen. hier hast du zwei schöne 500€-PCs als Beispiele zusammengestellt, die deutlich stärker wären als der bei agando: Fit für Doom & Co: Gamer-PCs und Aufrüstungstipps für die Frühlingskracher - PC-Zusammenstellungen und Aufrüsten: acht PCs von 500 bis 1700 Euro   der mit AMD wäre aktuell besser, der mit Intel wäre besser, wenn du vlt in 1-2 Jahren mal die CPU aufrüstest. 

Nen Monitor würde ich mir dann gebraucht besorgen - ein TFT 24 Zoll, der 5-6 Jahre alt ist, kostet kaum was, sollte aber mehr als gut genug sein. Hauptsache er hat schon DVI oder HDMI. Aber einen lächerlichen 19 Zoll-Monitor mit nicht mal FullHD zu nehmen, der auch nur VGA als Anschluss hat, das kann man sich auch direkt sparen.


----------



## AlexandricusMaximus (10. Mai 2016)

Danke schon einmal für die Antworten! Das hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter. 
Einen PC selbst zusammenbauen, davor habe ich ein wenig Respekt. Ich habe - wie gesagt - ein sehr kleines Verständnis von Technik und Elektronik und
wüsste gar nicht, wie ich die Sachen denn zusammen bauen soll. 

Des weiteren, wo bekomme ich denn die ganzen Teile her? Habt ihr da Vorschläge für eine Internet Seite? 

Trotzdem bin ich euch schon jetzt sehr dankbar für die Antworten!


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2016)

AlexandricusMaximus schrieb:


> Danke schon einmal für die Antworten! Das hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter.
> Einen PC selbst zusammenbauen, davor habe ich ein wenig Respekt. Ich habe - wie gesagt - ein sehr kleines Verständnis von Technik und Elektronik und
> wüsste gar nicht, wie ich die Sachen denn zusammen bauen soll.
> 
> ...


  also, es gibt da Shops wie mindfactory, alternate oder vibu-online, die die Bauteile meistens haben und auch nicht zu teuer sind. Hier im Preisvergleich findest du die Bauteile mit Links zu den Shops Hardware Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Vlt kennst du ja jemanden, der ein wenig helfen kann? Mit 2-3 Tutorials brauchst du auch nicht wirklich "Technikverständnis", sondern du solltest lediglich nicht "ungeschickt" sein, denn irgendwas falsch anschließen kann man nicht, man kann maximal durch Ungeschicktheit abrutschen oder durch eine Mischung aus Ungeduld und echter Blödheit was beschädigen, zB die CPU falschrum in den Sockel (das ist quasi der Einbauplatz für die CPU) einlegen und sich wundern, warum es nicht passt und sie dann mit Gewalt "reinprügeln"   DANN hat man ein Problem, sonst aber nicht.

mindfactory und alternate zB bauen auch den PC zusammen auf Wunsch, aber ich glaub das ist relativ teuer...


----------



## AlexandricusMaximus (10. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Antwort, 
die Internetseiten schaue ich mir doch direkt mal an. 

Es ist ganz schön kompliziert alle Teile aufeinander abzustimmen. Mit dem Prozessor und der Grafikkarte ist es ja
noch nicht getan, Netzteil, Kühler, Festplatte, Gehäuse etc. pp. 

Hier wohnt nicht jemand zufällig in Hessen und schaut mal kurz vorbei?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2016)

Beim Netzteil 450-550W, "Markenmodell" mit 2x PCie-8Pin Stecker, so ab 45€ - dann passt es. Also, 45€ in einem günstigen Shop    Gehäuse ist oft Geschmackssache, aber du kannst bei dem Preisvergleich auch filtern nach zB Platz für Grafikkarte und Kühler und solchen Dingen. 

PS: bin nicht aus Hesse


----------



## Loosa (10. Mai 2016)

Eigentlich ist selbst bauen ziemlich einfach. Das meiste passt nur in einer Richtung und an den richtigen Stellen, und mittlerweile ist fast alles schraubenlos zu montieren.

*Aber*, wenn du sowas noch nie gemacht hast, und dein technisches Verständnis wirklich nicht soo dolle ist, würde ich eher davon abraten.
Kein YT-Video kann dir verraten wie fest drücken _zu_ fest ist, Motherboard und CPU-Kühler können etwas frickelig sein und wenn du mit dem Schraubenzieher wirklich blöd abrutschst war es das mit der Ersparnis. 

Apropos Lüfter, der Brocken Eco von Alpenföhn ist ein beliebtes Modell. 

Bei Alternate und Mindfactory kostet der Zusammenbau deiner Wunschkonfiguration €100. Bei dem Konfigurator von Alternate wirst du am Ende gewarnt, wenn etwas gar nicht passt. Das ist also auch interessant um einfach verschiedene Wunschkonfigurationen durchzuchecken.

Mit deren 1-2-3 Konfigurator gibt es Systeme die man zwar nur noch etwas umkonfigurieren kann, dafür ist die Montage inklusive.
Aber meines Wissens nach ist Alternate einer der teureren Anbieter.


Viel Erfolg und Spaß mit dem neuen PC, und Hallo hier im Forum.


----------

